# In sump return pump choice!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Hey I am setting up a sump but don't know which return pump to get. I was going to get the eheim 1262 but the person helping me set up the sump says it doesn't have enough flow/head pressure. He is thinking about a lagoon pump. He also mentioned mag drive pumps are very loud. I heard mixed reviews about those pumps. I like his choice of pump because it is super quit but it comes with high price tag. About $325. Wondering if there is another quiet pump on the market. 
Any input on this would be very appreciated.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I am no expert but I would say that in general the more powerful the pump, the more noise it would make. I also read that some of the quiet pumps tend to be expensive so it would seem that the crafting and the quality of the pump to make it quiet also makes it expensive. I run a "Quiet-One" in my sump which is a pump on the low budget side and I can hear it when it is running. I have no basis of comparison with some other brands of similar price range so I can't say how loud it is relative to some of the other ones. Regardless in my current setup, the noise of the drain and the water coming down the pipe to the sump is much louder than my pump so in my case it would defeat the purpose of having a quiet pump.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What size tank?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i found my mag18 is pretty quite.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

best pumps are the water blaster models. 

i used quiet one and mags and found them to be louder. especially the ones with more GPH.

water blasters are dead quiet. give it a try! little pricey but you will be extremely happy. they are quite small as well. doesn't take up a lot of room in the sump.

i bought mine from goreef.com


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I like the Laguna pumps, good output, reliability, and not noisy and reasonably priced if you know where to get one

(Rogers seems to have the best retail prices on them)


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I bought an AquaClear 110 Return Pump (not the HOB filter) for $160, used it in sump for 3 months and put it back in the box. Its yours for $100 if you want it. Perfect condition, works great, and have the original box. PM if interested


----------

